# Penetra



## Hekateros

Boa noite,

Estou à procura de um termo em espanhol que signifique "penetra", no sentido de alguém que entra num espaço sem se dar a conhecer ou sem autorização para tal.

Obrigada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hekateros said:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Estou à procura de um termo em espanhol que signifique "penetra", no sentido de alguém que entra num espaço sem se dar a conhecer ou sem autorização para tal.
> 
> Obrigada.


Hola:
pienso que te serviría "invadir", en menor grado podría ser "irrumpir".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿Infiltrar?

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"penetra" aqui no es verbo. La palabra en portugués hace referencia a la persona que entra en fiestas sin haber sido invitado (o penetra / a penetra).


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> "penetra" aqui no es verbo. La palabra en portugués hace referencia a la persona que entra en fiestas sin haber sido invitado.


 
Obrigado Who. Então é: *colado*.

Abraços.


----------



## Correntino

Hola a todos,

En Argentina, llamamos (informalmente) "Colado" a la persona que va a una fiesta o reunión sin ser invitada.
Saludos,


----------



## Guigo

Hekateros said:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Estou à procura de um termo em espanhol que signifique "penetra", no sentido de alguém que entra num espaço sem se dar a conhecer ou sem autorização para tal.
> 
> Obrigada.


 
Olha só... em Portugal também se usa 'penetra'? Esta me surpreendeu!


----------



## Mangato

Hace muchos años aquí se le llamaba *colón* a aquel que se colaba en cualquier acto sin ser invitado. Hace tiempo que no oigo el término.


----------



## Hekateros

Boa tarde 

Obrigada a todos pelas respostas. Realmente não fui clara à relação à categoria da palavra. Pretendia substantivo e "colado" era o que procurava 

Obrigada e cumprimentos.


----------



## Mangato

Ahora recordé. De forma mas formal, penetra es un* intruso.*


----------



## brasileirinho

Mangato said:


> Ahora recordé. De forma mas formal, penetra es un* intruso.*



Sí, de una forma general, _penetra_ es un *intuso*, incluso en portugués. A mi ver, sin embargo, el _intruso _es mucho más peligroso que el _penetra _

Para hacer un juego con las palabras, hay un programa en televisión (Brasil, más bien interior de São Paulo) que se llama _intruso_, pero ese niño va en todas las fietas sin invitación jaja. Se está expandiendo, el programa, vamos a ver si, más adelante, alcanza a todos los estados de Brasil.

saludos!


----------



## pkogan

En argentina, usamos el termino "colado" tanto para "_um penetra" _como para "_um_ _furador de fila"._


----------



## coquis14

brasileirinho said:


> Sí, de una forma general, _penetra_ es un *intuso*, incluso en portugués. A mi ver, sin embargo, el _intruso _es mucho más peligroso que el _penetra _
> 
> Para hacer un juego con las palabras, hay un programa en televisión (Brasil, más bien interior de São Paulo) que se llama _intruso_, pero ese niño va en todas las fietas sin invitación jaja. Se está expandiendo, el programa, vamos a ver si, más adelante, alcanza a todos los estados de Brasil.
> 
> saludos!


 Si de éso dependiese , entonces colado me parece más simpático que intruso.

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Hace muchos años aquí se le llamaba *colón* a aquel que se colaba en cualquier acto sin ser invitado. Hace tiempo que no oigo el término.


 Colón como Cristóbal, que se coló en America?


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Colón como Cristóbal, que se coló en America?


,

sim, mesmo isso, mas com minúscula


----------

